# Introducing Mr Darcy



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is the new boy to the block Mr Darcy  he looks unsure as he is still settling in, I look forward to getting to know him


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww the gorgeous Mr Darcy, Im sorry but I made no promises about adding him to my 'ferrets to steal' list, so hes now on there, along with the rest of your ferrets :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwwwwwwwww the gorgeous Mr Darcy, Im sorry but I made no promises about adding him to my 'ferrets to steal' list, so hes now on there, along with the rest of your ferrets :lol:


LOL I think chris may have something to say about that


----------



## James Q (Jun 1, 2009)

Awww he's gorgeous. How old is he?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> LOL I think chris may have something to say about that


I would just tell him its Boomer and he got into the shoe polish again


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

James Q said:


> Awww he's gorgeous. How old is he?


hes only around 6-7 weeks


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> LOL I think chris may have something to say about that


Falls on deaf ears Keith....Chris started to say something 10 years ago and gave up :lol:

He is another gorgeous fella. Can't wait to see him grow .


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I think we might have to steal him! He's gorgeous 

Steve wants a black, he looks really big/long to ours and they are a similar age


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

yeah he seems like he is going to be a long ferret, he has a long tail too. He is doing well he loves steak strips from tesco


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Welcome Mr Darcy ~ you are such a handsome chap, and I am looking forward to seeing you growing up  xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

some new updated pics of Darcy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:001_tt1: Ahhhh the handsome Mr Darcy, hes getting so big and gorgeous


----------

